# Anyone have opinions or experience with StallSkins?



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

I was recently thinking of replacing the mats in my stalls, and I was thinking of going with something thinner that would line the whole stall plus about a foot or so up the sides of the stalls also. I guess Stall Skins (http://www.stallsskins.com) aren't really mats, they are a stall liner. I just wanted to know if anyone uses these because on their website, they seem . . . gimicky? They also don't seem very durable.


They are supposed to be permeable. My stalls have natural footing - gravel, pea gravel, then sand on top - and then I have rubber mats, but they aren't large enough to cover the whole stall (I only have 4 stalls). I really waste bedding right now, it is trashed after 2 nights use. Since I already have footing with good drainage, I was thinking these stall skins would be a good idea. Since they are permeable, they are supposed to save bedding, and make stall cleaning a little easier.

I was doing some research and I found Stall Savers, which seem to be the same, or similar? http://www.stallsavers.com About the same price, but can be ordered in custom sizes.

I like that these are all one piece too.

So, anyone have these or something similar?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

You could try using more then one mat. In my personal expeirence you waste less bedding cleaning stalls every day(not to mention its easier) becasue a horse can pick and choose wear in wants to makes its mess doesnt have to roll in it or eat on it but after two days you have a horse using the whole stall for a mess.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I now use Stall Skins in all but one stall. I've used mats & Ground Master too. I like the Skins the best. They are kind of like a heavy felt. If your stalls have good drainage I think you'd like them. They do save on shavings though you need to bed deep, so if you have a messy horse it can be a pain to clean with deep bedding, same as with matts, minus the wet spot. It's not wasteful to add shavings, just to throw them out.
They are cheaper than full stall mats too.


----------

